# Cold Air Intake



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I do not find anything on this forum or via google search for this model Tiguan. Anyone know if there are any in the works or ready yet?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

here you go.
not bad pricing (at least i though) but this is the only intake i have been able to find. 

https://www.leyo-motorsport.com/mk2-tiguan-intake-system


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> here you go.
> not bad pricing (at least i though) but this is the only intake i have been able to find.
> 
> https://www.leyo-motorsport.com/mk2-tiguan-intake-system


Thanks, I noticed that one, it says for the MK2 so not sure if it would work or not. I did email their customer service but have not heard back in a couple days.

If it does, I really like the design and appears to be a quality crafted kit.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

2THEXTRM said:


> Thanks, I noticed that one, it says for the MK2 so not sure if it would work or not. I did email their customer service but have not heard back in a couple days.
> 
> If it does, I really like the design and appears to be a quality crafted kit.


2018 (MQB) Tiguan IS mk2.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Bawlti said:


> 2018 (MQB) Tiguan IS mk2.


My first European vehicle, it requires paying extra attention when it comes to parts I guess. I hope I hear back that is a direct fit, if so then I will be ordering


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Bawlti said:


> 2THEXTRM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I noticed that one, it says for the MK2 so not sure if it would work or not. I did email their customer service but have not heard back in a couple days.
> ...


Yeah have to be careful though as some refer to the 2011 facelift as a mk2.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

This is definitely our front end and engine bay.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Bawlti said:


> This is definitely our front end and engine bay.


Looks the same but I noticed one difference right away, the wiper fluid filling cap on mine is found on the left side fender well, not to the front right of radiator support near air box.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i promise you this is for the MQB Tiguan.
i know someone personally who has this installed on his MQB Tig.

i will most likely be picking this intake up here in a few months, once the holidays are over.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i promise you this is for the MQB Tiguan.
> i know someone personally who has this installed on his MQB Tig.
> 
> i will most likely be picking this intake up here in a few months, once the holidays are over.


Thanks for the confirmation, I will likely get this myself as well along with a tune unless better options are around come spring time when this lousy winter is over. Hopefully, can get some of that turbo blow off to come alive under the hood. Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh I agree, this motor need to be livened up! 

Unfortunately there is no tune available yet for this platform. Hopefully soon, now that APR is done working on the snap crackle and pop tune hahahaha


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that there are (at least) 2 points that should be added into this discussion about "Cold Air Intakes".

1) Have you looked under the hood in your car? I just looked in mine. Our cars left the factory with a "Cold Air Intake". It sucks air in directly through the front grill. You could even call it a Ram-Air intake. If your only goal is to draw in cold air - you are wasting your money buying a fancy CAI - you are already doing it.
2) Our engines are turbo charged. The ECU specifies the amount of boost required for any given situation. If the turbo cannot deliver that amount of boost - you will get a Check Engine Light. In other words the turbo charger is more than capable of supplying all of the air required by the ECU (engine) with the stock CAI.

CAIs can improve the performance (slightly) in normally aspirated engines. However, in turbocharged engines an improved air intake system is usually only necessary AFTER extensive engine modifications (like a bigger turbo and a custom tune). Usually the only things gained by switching to a CAI is more intake noise and poorer air filtration. Have you ever pulled apart a VW air filter? The actual filtration area is huge compared to most aftermarket filters. There are only 2 ways to increase air flow in a filter. You either increase the filtration area or you filter less well. If you want to pass more air through a smaller area - you have to have bigger holes in the filter. I would never replace my intake unless I had some reason to believe that the stock system was insufficient in some way. It isn't.

Buy a CAI if your goal is more noise, but do not expect any significant difference on a dyno. You can also buy a CAI if your goal is to transfer money from your wallet to someone else's wallet. I would suggest that you save your money and put it where it will do some good (like a tune, when it becomes available). I would also be leery of any intake with an oiled filter. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------

